# End of my Tether...



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi I have posted about this already but things are getting steadily worse.

We lost for Fudge for a few hours when the window cleaner left the gate open. Thankfully we got her back but her bahaviour since then has been terrible when left alone.

She is 15 months old and was great, quite contented but since that incident even when left alone for short periods of time she is now very destructive.

She has chewed 3 pairs of shoes, torn up the hall carpet, shredded my son's school books, chewed headphones, today she has pulled all the ironing all over the livingroom, she was alone for less than 2 hours.

I've bought her an kong, she has lots of chew toys, this morning I got up at 6.15 so that I could take her a long walk and go to the park to play ball.
We were out for an hour and a half..

I honestly don't know what to do with her, she's never been like this.....

Suggestions please?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi

I am no expert but would guess that when Fudge ran out the gate and was lost for a few hours suffered major separation anxiety and was worried that she may not see you again. I imagine it may have been traumatic for her as well as you and perhaps she is playing up because she is worried you may not return? I maybe completely wrong on this but as you say it all started after this incident.

I would say you are doing all the right things e.g leaving toys and a kong etc. Have you tried leaving a radio on? That might give her some comfort if she can hear voices. Is there a room where you could perhaps put a stairgate across or shut her in a room where she can do little or no damage? Does she have a crate or an area which is just her own? Nacho treats his crate as his own little den and goes in there when he is unsure or just wants some time out. It is covered in blankets so it is a proper little den and is his own safe space. 

You could try (if you have time) just gradually adding the time you leave her too. Starting with 15 mins (maybe pop to a neighbours for coffee) and building it up by 15 mintues/30minutes each time. This will give her reassurance that you will come home.

If none of this works you could try a behaviourist?

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.

Susie x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You poor thing. We had a really destructive rescue dog (ate the plaster off the walls...) he could not cope with being left. I ended up putting him in a crate when we had to go out and it was wonderful. I was less anxious (because I wasn't worried about what I'd come home to). And maybe that helped him? He had his Kong, stuffed, to keep him busy and the radio on for company and he settled - no howling in his crate and he had done so when just left, in between destroying everything! We used the crate for about 6 months and then started leaving him out of it for short periods of time - and he was fine.
Don't give up...


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds like Fudge has the free run of the house and I think that is asking for trouble with a young dog. As someone has already said you must restrict Fudge to one room where access to things to destroy is limited. When my Jack was a pup he ate 3 Sky controllers and my daughters phone. He did grow out of it though but Jack and now Oscar live in the (heated) conservatory where he also has his cage as a den. Oscar has good access to the garden where he collects twigs and flower pots to wreck.


----------



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Hi
> 
> I am no expert but would guess that when Fudge ran out the gate and was lost for a few hours suffered major separation anxiety and was worried that she may not see you again. I imagine it may have been traumatic for her as well as you and perhaps she is playing up because she is worried you may not return? I maybe completely wrong on this but as you say it all started after this incident.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will try anything! I do leave the TV on maybe she doesn't like This Morning LOL. I will try putting her in the kitchen where her bed is and put up a baby gate rather than closing the door and making her feel shut in. I did try this before but she wets the floor almost right away when closed in even though she is fully house trained. 

My husband works shifts so she is only on her own for a few hours every second week and my mum pops in to let Fudge out and sits with her for a while. I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks all I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with Susie it sounds like she's anxious. She must have been terrified out in the big wide world not being able to find you. Can't think of anything else other than whats been suggested apart from leaving her with a worn old jumper or sweat shirt that smells of you whilst your gone, worth a try xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe it will take a bit of time but I guess you need to crate her when you go out. It would happen if she had to stay overnight at the vets and you do know the only damage she will do is to her bedding and crate lining. Crating is unpalletable to some but it is so much cheaper than a new carpet/sofa/doors etc! They do adapt it is not as if she will be in there 24/7. It is your decision but a destructive dog is a nightmare which can and should be avoided. Good luck just don't feel 'sorry' that you have to crate as if you are relaxed because no damage is caused your dog will relax as well.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I personally am not a fan of crates except for puppies but as Sue has said people have different opinions on them. Can you just shut your dog in the kitchen which is hopefully dog proof. My mum had a pretty destructive dog once and she was fine shut in the kitchen as there wasn't really anything to destroy! Mine hate being shut in too so if I want them restricted to the kitchen if they are wet or muddy I put up a baby gate instead of shutting the door.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How about one of those plug in pheromone things to help keep her calm. Or a thunder coat? They sound like a good idea. They were mentioned on here yesterday. Give her a big cuddle from me. Sounds like she was scared.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I was just thinking about the Thunder coat also . . it sounds like it calms them down a lot. For me, it would be worth a try as there is nothing more nerve racking than worring about what you are going to come home to?? Sounds like she is very anxious right now. And seems like she cannot handle full run of the house. Carley is behind a gate in the kitchen when we are out, but she can see Sami and I have seen them touch noses through the gate for comfort. They both do really well, she has a crate and a soft bed and lots of chewy bones and toys. Best of luck to you!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci,,the thunder shirt works really well.i have one for ginger, cause she is a little wild at times, i put it on her for a few days and then leave it off for a few days, ,but it does colm her down and all so slows down her barking a bit,i think it might help you ,,and Nanci, they are 100% returnable if it don't work, up to 45 days ok good luck. SL


----------



## Debs109 (Oct 16, 2012)

We also use a Thunder Shirt for Alfie
When my other dog died Alfie missed him and chewed and still does chew his paws until they are hurting.
We do 2 things now either cheese spread in a kong and freeze it. The time taken to lick it really does calm him down. we also use the Thunder Shirt when he starts to chew feet or goes totally scatty humping the bed or frantically panting. The jacket goes on and virtually instantly he chills right down.
Others thought it was a bit daft and a gimmick but even the sceptics are impressed
Debs


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well you can try thundershirt,i had ginger in one from the second month cause she was wild ,she just would not stop running in the house and out, and the shirt did do the trick ,it calm her down,we could still take her out in the yard and run and play but she was very calm in the house we don't put it on her and more now and she is fine .well if you try it you can't lose cause if it don't work they are guaranteed for 45 days to work or your money back ,,so you got nothing to lose ok,,hope this helps.....SL


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi - I am having problems with Beau (my thread is called Beau of the Baskervilles) and Karen (Wilifiboy) kindly posted and told me about the thundershirt and this thread. I have just looked at the reviews on Amazon and along with the ones on here and also going to get Beau one as having nothing to lose. Thank you to everyone who recommended it and I hope it works well for Fudge too


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Look into rescue remedy if you haven't, it can be a miracle worker with some dogs.  I second the thunder coat idea, I hear they're amazing! I'd start crating her when you leave as well, it might not help, but at least it'll save your stuff.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well good luck with the thunder shirt,I hope it does the trick for you ,please let us know if it works ok ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SL


----------

